# dealer in koblenz???



## XstützradX (9. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen!
wer ist euer händler des vertrauens bzw.  welche händler gibt es für neue parts und zubehör in koblenz und der umgebung??also ich meine jetzt läden,die speziell mtb-kram auch für den etwas ruppigeren einsatz verkaufen.  konnte bisher über  internetsuche  wenig finden!!!
danke
liebe grüße


----------



## rouwinho (9. Juli 2008)

... und nicht zu vergessen CHAKA bzw. Poison aus Mayen. Legst du Wert auf Service und ein interessantes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis dann bist du dort richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn du einen "Händler des Vertrauens" suchst -> Regenhard

Ansonsten s.o. Canyon u. Chaka

Ich würde mich ja dazu herablassen beim franz was zu kaufen ... wenn der was dahätte was man gebrauchen kann ... und Schläuche z.B. sind beim Regenhard genauso günstig und da steck ich meine paar Euro lieber in so nen Laden !


----------



## XstützradX (9. Juli 2008)

ok alles klar und danke!! finde es manchmal sehr praktisch,wenn man die möglichkeit hat parts beim händler vor ort kaufen zu können, wenn man halt schnell  was neues braucht, klar internet is oft biliger, aber manchmal is das warten auf die lieferung auch nervig und dann find ich eben ganz nett  schnell das holen zu können was ich brauche bzw. es schneller zurück bringen kann, sollte was nich passen oder so...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2008)

Was suchst du für Teile?
Custom?
Ich kann dir Laufrad Racing Bikes in Lahnstein wärmstens empfehlen.
Bin seit etwa 10 Jahren dort Kunde, wurde nie enttäuscht.


----------



## XstützradX (9. Juli 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Wenn du einen "Händler des Vertrauens" suchst -> Regenhard
> 
> Ansonsten s.o. Canyon u. Chaka
> 
> Ich würde mich ja dazu herablassen beim franz was zu kaufen ... wenn der was dahätte was man gebrauchen kann ... und Schläuche z.B. sind beim Regenhard genauso günstig und da steck ich meine paar Euro lieber in so nen Laden !



stimmt seh ich auch so!!und bei fahrrad franz würde ich auch was kaufen, wenn der das hätte was ich brauchen(wobei ich das bezweifel, aber ich war auch lange nich da,weiß garnicht wie breit deren sortiment gefächert ist) würde und nicht auf ne bestellung warten kann......


----------



## XstützradX (9. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was suchst du für Teile?
> Custom?
> Ich kann dir Laufrad Racing Bikes in Lahnstein wärmstens empfehlen.
> Bin seit etwa 10 Jahren dort Kunde, wurde nie enttäuscht.



nix spezielles(noch nicht) wollte mich nur mal informieren, da ich in vier wochen in koblenz wohne und einfach schon mal wissen will was es so gibt.
also geht,wenn es dann ganz speziell wird eher so in richtung fr/dh-kram.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2008)

Bei Achim war ich bisher in guten Händen!
Von CC bis DH, kannst alles haben.


----------



## XstützradX (9. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei Achim war ich bisher in guten Händen!
> Von CC bis DH, kannst alles haben.



das klingt super!!danke


----------



## GT_Frodo (12. Juli 2008)

Dorfrad in Bad Salzig (http://www.dorfrad.de/) hat GT, Kona ... und ist sehr nett und kompetent, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juli 2008)

rouwinho schrieb:


> ... und nicht zu vergessen CHAKA bzw. Poison aus Mayen. Legst du Wert auf Service und ein interessantes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis dann bist du dort richtig.



Der beste Witz den ich seit langem gehört habe...vor allem was Kompetenz bzw. Service betrifft!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (12. Juli 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Der beste Witz den ich seit langem gehört habe...vor allem was Kompetenz bzw. Service betrifft!!!



Muss ich zustimmen. Bauen schöne und v.a. indivudelle Bikes. Aber fahr mal hin und lass dich beraten. Würde nen Bein verwetten dass du stocksauer wieder heim fährst und den Laden nie wieder von Innen siehst...


----------



## Dicke Wade (12. Juli 2008)

naja, sie sind auf dem weg der besserung. siehe neue bike. das preis-leistungsverhältnis stimmt auf jeden fall. top angebote auch bei einzelteilen. 
ich denke es sollte jeder seine eigene erfahrung machen. bei allen läden gibt es vor- und nachteile. dat is halt so.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juli 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> naja, sie sind auf dem weg der besserung.


Ach wirklich??? Wenn ich mir die veraltete Poison-Internetpräsenz so ansehe muss ich das leider infrage stellen...


Dicke Wade schrieb:


> siehe neue bike.


Lese diese Gazette nicht. Weiß aber, daß Poison sich mittlerweile in eben jenen Magazinen gerade wegen der tollen Beratung/Service ein Abo auf den Platz des miesesten und schlampigsten Versenders erarbeitet hat, warum sollte das in deren Einzehandel anders sein???


Dicke Wade schrieb:


> das preis-leistungsverhältnis stimmt auf jeden fall. top angebote auch bei einzelteilen.


Sorry, aber auch hier geht in Koblenz sehr viel mehr, vor allem bekommt man beim Regenhardt z. Bspl. nicht nur Kenda-Schrott sondern hat die große Auswahl an Reifenprovidern zu sehr sehr fairer Taxe.


Dicke Wade schrieb:


> ich denke es sollte jeder seine eigene erfahrung machen.


Diese Erfahrung wünsche ich meinem ärgsten Feind nicht...


----------



## Michael Night (13. Juli 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn vom "Das Rad" in Koblenz?


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Juli 2008)

Michael Night schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom "Das Rad" in Koblenz?



Der Kerl hat zumindest Ahnung, ist aber dafür stinkenunfreundlich...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. Juli 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat zumindest Ahnung, ist aber dafür stinkenunfreundlich...



Hat'n schon wieder Recht mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (15. Juli 2008)

zum Glück mach ich fast alles selber.


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

Händler "meines" vertrauens ist der probike in der südlichen vorstadt...
einfach am bahnhof vorbei 300m auf der rechten seite...

antilles


----------

